# STRASBOURG & METZ - At the crossroads of Franco-German history



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Both cities have dual histories, changing hands time and again. Strasbourg and Metz were conquered and annexed by Germany in the Franco-Prussian war of 1870/71. Both would become part of the united province of Elsass-Lothringen (Alsace-Lorraine). Strasbourg definitely has a more distinctive German feel to it than Metz does even though I preferred Metz' post 1870 German architecture.

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg

Facade of the city's cathedral


Strasbourg Cathedral


Strasbourg


Strasbourg

*Metz*

German architecture built after 1871:


Metz


Metz

Place Saint Louis:


Metz


Metz

Place Saint Jacques:


Place Saint Jacques Metz


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*

German late 19th century building:


Metz


Metz


Metz


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely images.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*

National Theater, former parliament of the German region of Alsace-Lorraine:


Théatre national de Strasbourg


Strasbourg

Eglise St. Paul, inspired by St. Elizabeth in Marburg:


Église Saint-Paul de Strasbourg

Strasbourg University (another German era building):


Strasbourg University


Strasbourg


Strasbourg Cathedral


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*

Inside the train station:


Gare de Metz

Another building erected by the Germans after 1871:


Hôtel des Postes de Metz

One of the city gates:


Porte Serpenoise


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks!

*Strasbourg*

Place Kléber with Aubette in the background:


Aubette / Place Kléber

Facade of the city's cathedral:


Strasbourg Cathedral


Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*

Avenue Foch:


Metz Avenue Foch


Metz Avenue Foch

Place Saint Louis:


Metz Place Saint Louis


Metz


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*

Maison Kammerzell on the right:


Maison Kammerzell


Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*

Cathedral:


Strasbourg Cathedral


Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz

Place Saint Louis:


Place Saint Louis Metz

Place d'Armes:


Place d'Armes Metz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite interesting architectural styles.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*

German Empire-era buildings on Avenue Foch:


Avenue Foch Metz

The train station:


Gare de Metz

In the heart of the city:


Metz


Metz


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice German looking cities, nice weather. Hope you have more from Metz.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Plenty more pics are waiting to be processed and uploaded...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg

National and university library...looks like miniature Reichstag:


Bibliothèque nationale et universitaire de Strasbourg

Place Kléber:


Place Kléber


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Moar from *Metz*


Metz


Église Notre Dame de l'Assomption Metz


Metz


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the look of Metz. Some gorgeous buildings and a very relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice photos from Metz :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

openlyJane said:


> I really like the look of Metz. Some gorgeous buildings and a very relaxed atmosphere.


True. The yellow limestone makes the city look great in any weather. Thankfully I had some sunshine to bring out the colors though.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*

Palais Rohan:


Palais Rohan Strasbourg


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*

Jugendstil building on Avenue Foch


Avenue Foch

Opera:


Opera Metz

Palais de Justice:


Palais de Justice Metz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg


Strasbourg Lycée International des Pontonniers


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*

Place de l'Homme-de-Fer 


Place de l'Homme-de-Fer Strasbourg


Strasbourg

University:


Strasbourg University


Église Saint-Paul de Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*

Imperial German-era architecture on Place de la République:


Place de la République Strasbourg


Strasbourg

More German architecture:


Gründerzeit Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz


Metz


Metz Cathedral


Metz


----------



## Win8 (May 17, 2014)

You captured the unique bus-tram system in Metz well.
Nicely done!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I have? Good times.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Kampflamm you have captured the beauty of these two cities to perfection by your marvellous photography! I think Metz is one of Europe's best kept secrets, doesn't tend to get overwhelmed by tourists despite it being such a beautiful city.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, Metz really does stand out for an amazing amount of fascinating architecture. I've always really liked Strasbourg but Metz is a step or two above its Alsatian cousin. The French are lucky to have so many beautiful cities across their country.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Kampflamm said:


> Yeah, Metz really does stand out for an amazing amount of fascinating architecture. I've always really liked Strasbourg but Metz is a step or two above its Alsatian cousin. The French are lucky to have so many beautiful cities across their country.


Yes; Metz seems far more appealing to me than Strasbourg ( which I have visited briefly). Warmer, softer, more welcoming.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz


Metz Cathedral / Saint-Étienne de Metz


Metz


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz


Gare de Metz-Ville


Metz


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just lovely!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I agree. BTW, the spire in the last building is the only remnant of a garrison church built by the Germans. 









https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_de_Garnison#/media/File:Metz_Pont_des_Morts_1900.jpg


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Both very nice cities. I passed Metz feveral times when i going to holiday in South-France. Never knew it's such nice city. After seeing your pictures i consider to visit the city for a day.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful. I like sandstone buildings and pastel colours.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kampflamm :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*

German imperial-era buildings:


Strasbourg

University:


Strasbourg University


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*

Place Kleber:


Place Kleber

University library:


Bibliothèque nationale et universitaire de Strasbourg


Strasbourg


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very nice, innit. kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz


Metz


Place St. Louis Metz


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz Place de Chambre


Metz


Metz


Metz


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Maglor (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice pics


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz


Metz


Metz


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I really like the colours and sharpness of these pictures. We already knew that Strasbourg was beautiful but Metz was a surprise for me!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz


Metz


Metz


Metz


Metz


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


Strasbourg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz Place St. Louis


Metz Place St. Louis


Metz Palais de Justice


Palais du Gouverneur Metz


Metz


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz


Metz


Metz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Metz :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz62


Metz


Metz


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Metz*


Metz

Temple Neuf, protestant cathedral built by the Germans in the style of traditional romanesque Germany churches:


Temple Neuf Metz


----------

